# which gaggia ??



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

After trawling through all 23 pages on here I'm still perplexed.

-What is the difference between the Baby Class D and the Baby dose ( apart from the different control panel ) --- which would you reccommend ? - or is the basic classic a better bet?

(aesthetically I prefer the round ring controls on the class D ---- and will be making 'flat white' and cappucinos primarily ! ) thanks !


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I feel ideally positioned to answer this question having had both a Baby 06 Class and currently a Classic (can't speak for baby dose).

Here is the brief answer, if you want a longer answer no worries.

The Classic is better in so many ways. Its simplicity allows for easier maintenance and modification (*rancilio steam wand is a must for frothing milk* and auber PID if you're feeling extravagant). It also looks nicer than any of the baby or baby class models due to having a totally metal body. The baby class has only a thin metal casing with a large amount of plastic making up most of the body. The drip tray on the Classic is much bigger, easier to clean and the paint won't chip off (it does on the baby class drip tray).

Internally they are very similar so you are choosing on these other factors I have listed.

Since swapping my Baby Class for a Classic I have come to love the Classic and feel its a much better machine even though I know the internals are the same. I think this is why the Classic is still the favourite Gaggia machine even though the design is from the '70s (I think).

Hopefully this helps?


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I concur with Fatboyslim. The best entry level espresso machine is the Classic as it actually can make espresso. If you want milk, Fatboyslim and Mike Hag will tell you how to improve your technique to that end too! The problem is that the new Gaggia machines look good but basically make beverages based on espresso but in my opinion, they don't make espresso. Moreover, there have been many problems with these more fashionable models in recent years.

Despite all the machines available today, there are still many shops and internet sites which recommend the Gaggia Classic for the home (especially in the US). The great thing too is that you can pick up very good second hand models for very reasonable prices.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> I think this is why the Classic is still the favourite Gaggia machine even though the design is from the '70s (I think).


It certainly looks like something out the 70s, just like the MDF grinder!

Another difference between either Baby and the Classic is that there's much more room between the group head and drip tray on the Baby machines. On the Classic you struggle to get anything taller than an espresso cup underneath unless you're using a bottomless portafilter.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks - and while I do appreciate the views on the classic - I'm still no further forward on my original query regarding the difference between the baby class D and the baby dose ??? - is it just cosmetic ?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the only difference is cosmetic. same boiler, same solenoid, same pump. even same cpu which is about £60 if needs replacing !!!!!!!!!! classic is called that for a reason, would only ever recommend the classic if asked which is best gaggia manual machine

mark


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Basically, both the Baby Dose and Baby Class D (D is short for dose) are almost identical with the differences being in external materials and cosmetic. Both these machines are automatic and brew a shot for pre-programmed duration rather than allowing the Barista to control it per shot based upon what they are seeing in the pour.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks for the advice - will try and get a 2nd hand classic form a member on here !


----------

